# QLD: 15 &19/04 Wellington Point action



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

G'day everybody,

Here is my second trip report on the forum. Since the first report, which was kinda of crappy and picture less, I learned a fair bit, I bought a new yak, I pimped the new yak and on top of that, I caught some fish. Most of them not legal, but at least some fish.

So, firt of all, I pratcice the advice that everybody gave me: drift, don t be lazy anchoring everywhere. And it worked. I got a few flathead doing so around coochie and some interesting bream and whiting around jacobs well and rainbow beach.
Then I bought a new yak, Jimbo's (aka Vikingjim) Profish 45. Then I made a new trolley, mounted a little hummingbird 150, made a new rudder blade for it (mix of marine plywood and fiberglass), got the center hatch almost watertight when you capsize, and I am now looking at making the front well watertight/esky with marine plywood+fiberglass again and a few trick of my invention. Finally, I will find a way to get a mast and a sail/tarp on the yak for some easy trip because I am lazy after all.

But today s report is about the action I could see lately around wellington point which has been my new training ground for working on my SP's skills and my paddling. Last week has seen some perfect weather conditions and a few fishes were around. 
Monday I got more fish on plastic than I ever did (only caught 1 before on sp), a pike, a big toadie all spiky (are they dangerous to touch ?), a small grassy on a pillie, a few small squire, a legal squire that went back to call his mum but his mum never came, and finally a 34cm flounder that I took home. I was sure that flounder were legal at 30cm but I could not find anything about it on QLD fisheries regulation, so do any of you guys know about some legal size ?
I also receive the visit of a few massive turtle which was quite nice and the water went boiling a few time from some feeding tuna which I got absolutely pissed off about because none of my rod were even remotely close from being able to fight a tuna (3kg with 10lb line) (I am sure someone will argue that I could have done it !)














































I also went friday because at the moment I got some time and the miss is too busy with uni to argue that I should not go out fishing. o friday was kinda same condition, a bit of wind early moning, and easing to almost nothing at around 8am. No tuna this time, bugger me I had a heavier rod, but a massive dugong came about to check me out and say hello with a mouthfull of seagrasses.
The morning went a bit too quick but I still managed a few smallish fish, a wrasse, a pike, a almost legal squire and another bloody all spiky toadie again that chewed through my treble on my little HB that I was trolling on the way back. But another session of good fun with awesome weather.



















Also, I plan on going yaking every two or three days until the end of the month cause I have so much time that I don t know what to do with it. If any of you guys need a mate to go offshore/ night fishing/ for a casual trip or whatever else, I am happy to move a bit in between the sunnie coast and the goldie to join you.

I hope you guys enjoyed this report, I will try to post some more but I prefer to be out fishing rather than being behind the screen. Sorry

Boris


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Well done Boris and congratulations on the wide variety of species, you are obviously doing something right so keep at it mate and remember the big one is only one cast away ;-)

Cheers Scotty


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep. Keep going Boris. Every trip is a new adventure, and you will land a monster soon.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, definitely a good range of species, good to see you working things out.


----------



## reg (Dec 5, 2010)

good days fishing, I don't think there is a size limit on flounder/sole. and I think that wrasse is a little tusk fish, good eating if you get a legal one which is 30cm.


----------



## benjamin78au (Feb 9, 2013)

The spines aren't venomous but I still wouldn't touch them. The suck in huge amounts of water and become like a spikey soccer ball. Thus making them extremely hard for almost any fish to eat them. They are poisonous to eat but. Have seen a big tiger try and have a go.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

freeyaker said:


> (I am sure someone will argue that I could have done it !)
> 
> Boris


You could have done it!
Worst case scenario - you have a great "one that got away" story :twisted:


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the post guys, I ll definetely keep it going.
Nick, I may have been able to do it but I feel a little concern about a fish getting away with a hook in its mouth so with a slug and 100m of line I would have feel pretty bad. Anyhow, next time I might give it a go !

Boris


----------



## greenviking45 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi boris, have you posted photos of your yak setup. I've got a profish also and looking for ideas on a motor for long trips against the wind n tide.


----------



## freeyaker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi GreenViking, 
I didn t post nothing yet because I was waiting until I make the front well cover but I ll hurry a bit up and might do that next week end.
Cjbfisher, I ll put my next snapper on the SOO, I am sure I can get a bigger model by the end of the month.

Boris


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

freeyaker said:


> Hi GreenViking,
> I didn t post nothing yet because I was waiting until I make the front well cover but I ll hurry a bit up and might do that next week end.
> Cjbfisher, I ll put my next snapper on the SOO, I am sure I can get a bigger model by the end of the month.
> 
> Boris


I'll put you in the SOO Boris. Nice variety on your trips mate. Good luck on tracking down a bigger squire on your next few trips.

Regards
Allan


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice second report mate! if i was a mackerel i'd like the look of the first picture most, it looks so tasty mmm maybe i am a mackerel.


----------



## greenviking45 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Boris, look forward to seeing the setup.


----------

